# Firearm Opening Day 2008 Thread



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Our property backs right up to the Singing Bridge golf course, right on Turner Rd.....


Yeah i thought i recognized the house. We used to hang out up there every weekend for years. We used to drive past everyday coming back from property. Small world isnt it. What way do ya drive? I live in Kzoo.


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

Where: U.P. in 1973 Skylark trailer
When: 11/12 - 11/27
Who: Dad and I for the first week, brother and uncle join for the second
Food: Chili, Walleye, Pheasant, Venison, Scharrer-burgers, swiss steak, capon for turkey day.
Traditions: specualtion on the impact from the wolves, talking about where we are going to hunt next year - we always go to the same spot on publice land though - 14 years running. Listening to Jay on the radio.
Dad's deer from last year:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Our deer camp has always been a family thing, it's in the house my dad and uncles grew up in, and there is hardly ever any alcohol or swearing:lol: I think I've been going since I was 7 or so......


That's cool. I basically have no family so I don't have access to that. The other issue is school. I've always taken my kids out of school for opening day as long as they are maintaining a 4.0 or better. Missing more than a day is not an option. Once I get them through college I hope we have the opportunity. We still have a good time


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

*Where:* Lake County *-* Stateland around Chase
*When:* Nov 13-18, Nov 27-30
*With Who:* buddies Gary, Mike, cousin Matt, brother Kyle
*Food, traditions, etc:* Steaks over open oak fire, chili, venison stew, bbq chicken and bean soup is on the menu. I am sure there will some beers drank, some lies told and some poker played. We may do some hunting too...
*Pictures from previous camps:* No pictures right now. This will be the first year that any of us have ever hunted the area or from this camp. It should definatly be a learning experience. Hopefully the begining of a new tradition.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Skibum said:


> That's cool. I basically have no family so I don't have access to that. The other issue is school. I've always taken my kids out of school for opening day as long as they are maintaining a 4.0 or better. Missing more than a day is not an option. Once I get them through college I hope we have the opportunity. We still have a good time


And I know where you hunt as well, my office is about 5 minutes from there, I wouldn't go to camp if I were you either


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Alright, it's getting close....
> 
> Tell us about your camp-
> 
> ...


 
See above


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

GVSUKUSH said:


> And I know where you hunt as well, my office is about 5 minutes from there, I wouldn't go to camp if I were you either




Actually I may take my son and head to the UP over Thanksgiving if we can get approval from the boss. No idea where but it would be fun and a good experience for him.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Where: Presque Isle county normally. I may be in Ingham couinty this year though
When: Nov 15th - 16th
With Who: Sons Jeffrey and David
Food, traditions, etc: November 15th is my birthday(43rd this year) so it's traditional to give myself a birthday party consisting of first killing a deer followed closely by a dinner consisting of fresh loin and/or backstrap


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Where: NW Clare county, just east of Marion at the in-laws cabin
When: I bow hunt there leading up to gun, this year opening day camp will probably be from the 15th through 17th
With who: Father in-law and two brother in-law's
Traditions: Not too many yet, just started hunting here a few years ago. We do go into town the night of the 15th to check the buck pole and get some food.


Use to hunt at my grandpa's and uncles place and we had some traditions there but I now lease land and we are starting new traditions.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Where:* Hunting our 80 in Ely Township (Just SW of Ishpeming) but staying with good friends at their camp, also in Ely Township.
*When: *Leaving the night of the 13th, wont be back at work till Dec. 1st
*With Who: *Dad and brother, meeting our good friends who live in the area up there
*Food, traditions, etc: *Nice hot sauna, lots of cards (Euchre, Cribbage, etc.), watching the deer at night (Since we never see them during the day :lol: ). we try not to keep too much of a schedule and just take it as it comes
*Pictures from previous camps:* None with me right now


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Unfortunately, my deer camp this year will be in the confines of my own home here in Swartz Creek, Michigan. Last week I had the unfortunate luck of falling from a ladder about 13 feet to the ground. Landed on my back and I have 3 fractured vertebrae. I am currently in a back brace. So my deer hunting is over for the year, except maybe for December muzzleloading. I'm hoping that the pain is managed well enough by then that I can take a short hike up to my property north of Montrose to sit a few times with the smokepole. To all else, good luck this year and be safe.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

*Where: Alcona Co. Curtisville/Glennie*
*When: 11/13-11-21*
*With Who: My dad and cousin Kevin*
*Food, traditions, etc: Tons of great food and booze! Timbers in South Branch for drinks one night, dirty jokes, my dad pissed about something! *
*Pictures from previous camps:







*


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

*Where:*Alcona county just south of Hubbard lake at "the house of bruno" est. 1954
*When:* I will work till noon on the 14th. That should put me at camp by 1pm. Camp will be open until the 21st anyway.
*With who:*My dad, brother, brother in-law, and a couple of friends.
*Food, traditions, ect. * We always have spagetti dinner on the 14th. This year we will have venison stromboli made with bear meat. Before we close up we will write on the wall of who was there and who shot what. this has been going on since they build the cabin 53 years ago. It's cool to look back and see who was here that long ago. Many of those guys either are gone or don't hunt anymore.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

skipper34 said:


> Unfortunately, my deer camp this year will be in the confines of my own home here in Swartz Creek, Michigan. Last week I had the unfortunate luck of falling from a ladder about 13 feet to the ground. Landed on my back and I have 3 fractured vertebrae. I am currently in a back brace. So my deer hunting is over for the year, except maybe for December muzzleloading. I'm hoping that the pain is managed well enough by then that I can take a short hike up to my property north of Montrose to sit a few times with the smokepole. To all else, good luck this year and be safe.


That stinks. Heal fast.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Where*: Southern Presque Isle county.
*When*: 13th to the 23rd.
*With Who*: At this point the only one foresure is me. Chamookman may come up, but that isn't in stone.
*Traditions, Food, etc*: Hoping to start some new Traditions. The food is always GREAT. Venison Tips in gravy with noodles, Fried Crappie fillets, homemade Beef Vegetable soup, and an adult pop or two. Looking forward to the solitude and some great campfires. FRANK


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

*Where*: Hawks
*When*: 14-18, "Second Weekend of Deer Camp" and I'm still in negotiations for Thanksgiving weekend.
*With Who*: Uncle, Brother and a couple nights with dad.
*Traditions, Food, etc*: Hopefully backstraps and eggs for lunch opening day, Spitzer, Texas Hold'em, cigars and lots of PBR. Usually a steak fry and poker night the second weekend with buddy's camp.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Where*: Iosco County- Whittemore/Tawas. Camps off of M55.
*When*: 14-17th- usually stay a week- but with a 5 month old at home.....
*With Who*: Friends- total of about 15 people- 400 acres.
*Traditions, Food, etc*: Venison, Sportsman bar will feed us at least once, we usually grill a turkey and some roasts.

Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Skibum said:


> That stinks. Heal fast.


Thanks, Skibum. I intend to do all in my power to heal in time to at least get a small taste of deer season 2008.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Ginweed said:


> *Where*: Hawks
> *When*: 14-18, "Second Weekend of Deer Camp" and I'm still in negotiations for Thanksgiving weekend.
> *With Who*: Uncle, Brother and a couple nights with dad.
> *Traditions, Food, etc*: Hopefully backstraps and eggs for lunch opening day, Spitzer, Texas Hold'em, cigars and lots of PBR. Usually a steak fry and poker night the second weekend with buddy's camp.



"Hawks" is the name of the cabin we hunt out of near Cadillac. I don't hunt there opening day but my uncle does every year and my dad does sometimes. We are all there for the Thanksgiving weekend every year.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> Unfortunately, my deer camp this year will be in the confines of my own home here in Swartz Creek, Michigan. Last week I had the unfortunate luck of falling from a ladder about 13 feet to the ground. Landed on my back and I have 3 fractured vertebrae. I am currently in a back brace. So my deer hunting is over for the year, except maybe for December muzzleloading. I'm hoping that the pain is managed well enough by then that I can take a short hike up to my property north of Montrose to sit a few times with the smokepole. To all else, good luck this year and be safe.


Get well soon, Skip:chillin:


----------



## The Dude (Sep 20, 2006)

Where: Michigan. Doesnt matter where. I love the entire state
When: For me, Nov 15 till I run out of vacation time from work
Who: Friends as of now, who as time go by, become more like family. I plan to get my nephew involved - something good for him and me to do together.
Menu: Does it matter? the food is always warm and tastey. The beer is always cold and delicious. And IF we have backstraps....well, everyone here knows that's the holy grail.
Traditions: - many. All listed here include the ones from our camp.
Pictures:- yes, I have them. But the best ones are in my memory. 

Best of luck to you all this year. I've already had 3 dreams of hunting so far - the old lady thinks im nuts.... but I know better.


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

Where: Menomenie County, Upper MI
When: Nov. 14-17
With Who: Father, Grandfather, and a few good friends
Food, traditions, etc: Jokes, deer hunting videos, shooting quality deer (to us )
Pictures from previous camps: Lots of individual pics... but no buck pole pics!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

mparks said:


> One of the rare pictures from camp. Cameras are strictly prohibited and I may be uninvited for posting this but oh well:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad and both of his brothers used to have one-piece red suits that looked just like that, along with black and red checkered wool jackets.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Where: Ogemaw County
When: Nov 14 through 18
Who: Uncle and Father
Menu: Too soon to tell
Traditions: The salute to members of camp no longer with us in person.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Moorestown, Deadstream swamp. 
Six mighty Nimrods
November 12-18
State land hunting with a 100 of our closest friends.
good food, good friends, good times.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Where: Luzerne
When: 11/13 thru 11/18
With Who: Family and Friends
Food, traditions, etc: Great food and lots of it; nothing but good times


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

where: still looking/ maybe waterloo state land
When: nov 15-16
with who: my dad. he's been with me ever since i can remember
traditions: all gone


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Where: Alcona County/Curtisville
When: 11/13-11/19 11/27-11/30
Who: Tookie,Rick,BigMan from texas,Adams,Shannon and i'm sure some late additions
Food: 11/14 will be Surf n Turf ( NY strips and lobster tails with the appropriate trimmings. appertizer this year will be shrimp cocktail) then the normal spaghetti/meatballs,venison stew,burgers,chicken breasts, venison tacos plus all the side dishes.

Tradition: on the 14th we always have an over the top dinner washed down with some fine swill
Good luck boys and girls


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Well this year we will be starting out on public land in Presque Isle County. There is normally myself and best bud (Tom) who comes up to hunt every year from the Whitmore Lake area, and many times he will bring another friend or two with him. Sometimes it makes for a interesting hunting camp. 

Every year I try to coordinate our hunting camp in a different location and have been doing so since the early 80's and every year it's new faces and new friends made. We used to pitch in and rent a house or a chalet and it's a REAL plus when you can get up have your morning breakfast and walk out the back door and just go hunting. Several of the rentals were just that way. The state land butted up to the home owners property or you just walked across the street. 

Manistee, Channing, Sagola, Marquette just to name a few places that were that way.

But that was when we had about 6-8 people and splitting the cost between us made it real cheap to make happen. Now with just 2-4 we use my 20 ft. travel trailer. Meals normally consist of venison, chili, pheasants, smoked fish, grilled rib-eye's, ham, turkey (on turkey day) with all the trimmings, home made burritos and tacos, various styles of eggs, bacon, waffles, french toast, pancakes.

I dedicate myself to the whole firearms season, and so does Tom normally. Sometimes though, everyone but me heads back home early and I'll have the last 3-4 days to myself. If that happens I'll pack it in and relocate to a different place for a day or two closer to home and then finally have the last day or two to hunt on my farm.

As far as pictures go, just about all of my older camp photos are on 35 mm film prints. This past fall (07) I treated myself to a nice Cannon digital camera for my elk hunt out west, so from here on out I can upload them on the computer and then to CD's. They will last forever that way.


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Where: Sidney, MI
Who: Dad,Bro,Me
When: Nov. 15-17th

Our Official Deer camp broke for the last time in 2000. Gramps filled his tag after a 8 year hiatus from hunting. His best friend since elementary school Wayne, filled his tag on the 17th. 

Gramps passed away in December of 2001 from Lung cancer. Wayne passed away in spring 2008.

Deer camp was a great time for me filled with the same old stories, Wayne's chili, and "gutting lessons" from gramps. I will miss those days forever.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

deadstream swamp.

oct 1-dec 31

driveway.....



outside....


inside....


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

*Where: Family's cabin in St. Helen 14th-16th hunting stateland, then to Frederic 17th-19th hunting stateland
When: Nov. 14-19th
With Who: Cabin-My mom, girlfriend, 5 yr. old son, brother in law, nephew, sister. Frederic- 2 of my uncles.
Food, traditions, etc: Venison chili, killer breakfasts... Rubbing the hangin rope before every venture into the woods
Pictures from previous camps: This** one was from bowseason a few years back...*


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

Where: Hillman, private land of a friend there
When: November 14th- 16th
Who: Dad, brother, grandfather, maybe cousin :sad:, brother's friend, owner of the land, and myself.
Food: Will be the first year Highway Bar or Ike's pizza (if you been in the area you understand)


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Gotta keep this thread going. Lets see some more pics.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Where: Hale, Huron National Forest
When: November 14th- 16th
Who: Dad, brother, uncles, cousins, family friends
Food: My Grandma would make turkey pie every year, last year was the first year she didn't because it got to be too much for her. Sadly, she passed away in August. We'll go to my uncles friends place and have an awesome boil the night before opening day. My mom makes lasagna for opening day dinner. And then the rest of the meals are filled in with burgers, soup, chilli and what ever else we pick up on the way there.

Here is a pic of a turkey pie.







Midnight snack...











Fresh heart and onions...








Brat w/ some mustard...











Special two-part white chilli, so thick it sticks to the bowl...








Breakfast....











Sleeping quarters...








The "kitchen"...


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

10 day warning


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> 10 day warning


Bring it on!!!:coolgleam


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Where: Oscoda Co., near Mio
When: Nov. 13-23
Who: son, 2 cousins, girl friend.
Food: girl friend does all the cookin. Homemade chicken pot pie, stuffed cabbage, crock pot venison, hopefully venison liver and onions. There will be lots of cribbage and poker.

BE SAFE! and good luck to all.


----------



## DROPTINE (Feb 22, 2001)

Where: 100 acres in Iosco Co. near Hale "Death From Above Hunt Club"

When: Been going at it since the early antlerless season and will shut it down January 1st

Who: Me , my brother ,dad, and a group of close friends

Traditions : Our annual "crop tour"of the other camps in the area to tell lies and drink beer

Menu: Walleye fry the night before the season, Polish sausage and Kraut in the crock pot, Pulled pork sandwiches, NY strip steaks from Alwards in Hale , venison egg rolls , venison chilli , and a Huge breakfast every morning before the hunt. God am I hungry !


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

4 Car Garage said:


> ......
> 
> Here is a pic of a turkey pie.


4CG, You got an extra bunk in your camp this year? I'm not sure what turkey pie is, but dang does it sound good along with all the other food. I'm sure your Grandma will be proudly watching over you at camp this year.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I am heading up Tuesday to our place just northwest of Mio on the river. Will bow hunt a couple of days, cut some trees and rake the leaves. My son has a great place to hunt here in Macomb county so he will hunt the weekend down here and head up Sunday night more than likely with a big buck in his truck like last year. I will visit some friends camp for dinner north of Curran on Friday night. We trade off having dinner the night before opener every year. Last year was my turn. I can stay up an hunt as long as I want this year as I retired this year. I will head up from Mio to the UP, Curtis area on Wednesday the 19th to hunt with some guys that have a camp up there as well. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## shagagagunga (Oct 22, 2002)

Where: Crawford County south of Lovells (Where the deer aren't!!!)

When: Now that I'm out of work - NOT SOON ENOUGH!!!! Shooting for the 13th-23rd

With Who: My dad, Uncle, Dad's friend, my Cousin's husband and his son

Food, traditions, etc: It's only my second year back to deer camp, but the euchre, poker, too much food, not enough CHILI, a cold one or two to round out the days hunt, the buck pole at Skip's and all the stories there, a burger and brew @ Spikes, and GOD FORBID, sledzie!!!! Getting ripped on for not getting a shot at a spike that was maybe 25 yards away. It's just a great time to spend with my dad in an area he frequented as a kid.

Good luck to all.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Game week bump........


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Game week bump........


:woohoo1:


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

7MM Magnum said:


> Burksee,.. where abouts is this club and what is it's name?? My little hunting group will be in Presque Isle also. There's a little restaurant / Bar & Grill right off of US-23 that has a small campground and that's where we will be hanging our hats for about 5-6 days of firearms season.
> 
> There's some GOOD huntin' up that way, had a good sized Black Bear pay me a visit on state lands last year. He was moving with a real purpose for some reason,... startled the bejesus out of me for a moment. :lol:


 
Well it looks as if things have changed for my hunting plans,.. I was up at the place I was speaking of in the above statement yesterday to prepay my campsite fees. When I spoke with the owners of the facility they said they *CLOSED* the campgrounds so I'd have to find a place elsewhere. :rant::rant:

I went online lastnight when I got home to look for some new areas,.. will be headed out this morning to to some cramming in locating a new location to park my rig and hunt. 

I purchased a doe permit for the Presque Isle county area so I'll be searching hard in that area. Damn it ! I had the other place all scouted out and knew exactly where I needed to be,.. back to square 1 with only FOUR DAYS left to try and get months of work completed. :rant: :16suspect


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Where: Osceola County
When: Nov. 14-16 & 26-30
Who: Wife, Son and Mother
Menu: Vension Chili, Pot Roast.
Traditions: Cards, old pictures and watching movies. Staying on stand all day.
Use to visit my uncle's camp but they have all died off along with my dad so that has ended. Surely miss all the old stories from the UP hunts and all the BS.


----------



## 270 Jake (Jun 24, 2005)

Bgreen said:


> Where: Hillman, private land of a friend there
> When: November 14th- 16th
> Who: Dad, brother, grandfather, maybe cousin :sad:, brother's friend, owner of the land, and myself.
> Food: Will be the first year Highway Bar or Ike's pizza (if you been in the area you understand)


Born and raised...but I don't quite understand the appeal of the Highway.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

IWantMeatinFreezer said:


> Where: Newaygo County about 5 miles west of Bitley
> When: Nov 14-17 and Nov 21-23
> Who: My brother Squirt, my cousin Nate Dog, my Dad Papa Shults, Uncle Jim and cousin Dave.
> 
> Traditions: Lots of food, Uncle Jim's chilly which tastes good going in and burns like hell going out. Uncle Jim trying to convince us that brandy is a man's drink, none of us are buying it we will stick to beer and whiskey. Usually we get a few does not many big bucks. Until last year when my dad got a big main frame 8 with 3 small kicker points. I am not sure his ego will fit in our small hunt cabin, he thinks he is Fred Bear now. We will play lot of cards around the table, watch some football and best of SNL, and share stories about Grandpa D and Uncle Glenn, miss you guys, it is not the same with out you two.



Forgot to mention we will most likely get some of the best burgers in the world at the Bitley Bar. That place is interesting to say the least.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Where: Marquette County - base at my house and I can drive to wherever I think I might have a chance at shooting a deer
When: Every day of the year
Who: Me, my roommates that hunt, my roommates that don't hunt, college students that hunt, and college students that don't hunt
Menu: Venison chili, a duck dish of some sort, chili dogs w/cheese, and enough beer to make it all taste good
Traditions: Cranking the system in the house to Fred Bear at 5:30 in the morning, relentless heckling of everyone's hunting abilities, stories of the last 2 seasons we have hunted together, and hoping that someone is finally going to shoot a deer this year, and quite possibly the Wooden Nickel or the Crossroads bar


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

IWantMeatinFreezer said:


> Forgot to mention we will most likely get some of the best burgers in the world at the *Bitley Bar.* That place is interesting to say the least.


 
That's one place I've never been to even though I've been back and forth in the area for years.

"Interesting"?? Why?


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Boy,... did I ever put some *miles* on the truck today!! :16suspect

I finally found a NEW area to hang my hat for hunting season and I'll be in Montmorency County between Onaway and Atlanta in the Mackinaw State Forests. This it a totally new area for me and from the limited time I was cruisin' around there's a bunch of good lookin' areas to hunt available. 

This year will have to be hunting "on the fly" as I've never done any of my normal preliminaries. The area does have good possibilities from the looks of things so next spring I need to get "busy" to isolate the areas the deer travel hard on.

I'm just glad I got to salvage my firearms season this year without having to drive all the way up to the UP.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

Good people watching and interesting architecture.


----------



## chuckm (Jan 20, 2000)

where: near Onaway, 80 acres
when: 13th - 18th
who: two partners and me

traditions: this is the 16th year we've owned the place. no electricity. gas lights and frig, wood burner for heat. cheap easy to prepare food. Lot's of "what if" discussions. plenty of cheap beer. charity casino visit.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

West end of the U.P. Had to move our camp because of the road closing in the Ottawa forest where we hunted. Built this tent myself about 12 years ago, we have at least 3 people in camp every year.


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

When;
Opening Day
Where;
On our family farm outside Marshall
Who;
Dad, Uncle and Son, his first time hunting


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

2 days....


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Tick; tock. Tick; tock.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GVSUKUSH said:


> 2 days....


Kush,
Get back to work and you know why!...............:lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Kush,
> Get back to work and you know why!...............:lol:


Yeah, year to date I've sent $1,804 of my hard earned money to SS, that most likely, I'll never see in my lifetime. I hope you're having fun, Milt......:lol:


----------



## diamoma1 (Jul 7, 2000)

Where - Camp is my cottage on 8 Point Lake West of Farwell. Property is about 2 miles away just over the Osceola County line.

When - I'll show up on Thursday afternoon after work/school while the rest of the party will trickle in through the day on Friday

Who - Me, my 2 sons (14, 10), My dad, My 2 brothers (each with a son), and a buddy and his son. I believe that my wife and mother will also be at the cottage this year.

Food/Traditions - Breakfast at 5:00 AM. "Noon to 2 at the Horseshoe" - The horseshoe is a foodplot located at the center of our property. We meet and have lunch. Escanaba in Da Moonlight along with a few beverages the night before opener. We used to have a big pot of bean soup that lasted the duration of camp, but that didn't work out so well.:lol:

Pics - We have our Bible. We've had our property now for 17 years. Every dear that we've taken from the place has been "scrapbooked" by my wife. We also have every story from every dear on video. The video is now almost 3.5 hrs. long.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

*Where: Tip of the Mitt
When: Nov. 13-16th
With Who: Dad, brother (except for this year as he is in SC), and friends
Food, traditions, etc: Beer, chili, venison steak, venison tenderloin, venison burgers, venison _________.

*Not really a "deer camp" as I just go to my parents house, but it gets the job done. Great time to spend with my dad and brother in the field.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

D-Fresh said:


> *Where: Tip of the Mitt
> When: Nov. 13-16th
> With Who: Dad, brother (except for this year as he is in SC), and friends
> Food, traditions, etc: Beer, chili, venison steak, venison tenderloin, venison burgers, venison _________.
> ...


Don't you mean "Tip of the Thumb"?


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Don't you mean "Tip of the Thumb"?


It appears I already have buck fever so bad that I forgot where deer camp really was.:lol: Yes, you are correct, Tip of the Thumb. Good thing Kush is here, or I would have driven to the wrong spot for this weekend.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

D-Fresh said:


> *Good thing Kush is here,* or I would have driven to the wrong spot for this weekend.


I take it your really don't know the guy!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Sorry Steve, but I'm on a roll today! :evil:


----------



## bigbucknutz (Jul 15, 2008)

the best thread ever.After reading the whole thing and seeing the pics.It brought back so many fond memories of camps gone by.Thanks a lot to whoever originated it.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

24 hours or so to go


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

My son sent me this text - "24 hours from now you had BETTER be texting me to help you drag your deer out"


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> I take it your really don't know the guy!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Well it turns out I do know Steve aka "Big Time Poster":lol:


----------



## floating debris (Nov 3, 2008)

good luck out there fellas.

I'll be squeezing in one more bowhunt in Illinois while you're throwing lead around up there.


----------

